# iPhone Preise mit Telekomvertrag (T-Mobile)



## core-in-spring (14. Juni 2010)

Die Telekom wird heute im laufe des Tages die Preise über die Zuzahlung für ein iPhone 4 in den verschiedenen Tarifen über Twitter bekannt geben.

Bis jetzt wurde nur mitgeteilt, dass das iPhone 4 ab 1 Euro in den Complete Tarifen erhältlich seien wird. Weiter Preise sollen folgen.

Die Preise für Complete Tarife belaufen sich zwischen 24,95 und 119,95 Euro/Monat.
Die Tarife sollen nicht verändert werden, dafür sollen die Preise für die iPhone's höher ausfallen als beim 3GS launch.


Alle weiteren Infos werden sonst am Dienstag (15.06.) auf T-Mobile bekannt gegeben.

Quellen:
Twitter
www.m4gic.net
www.apfelnews.eu


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Juni 2010)

iPhone 4 kostet zwischen 1 und 399,95 EUR in  Verbindung mit #Telekom  Complete Vertrag. #Telekom 
Ist doch ganz klar !


----------



## core-in-spring (14. Juni 2010)

Jo, gehe mal davon aus das es in meinem Tarif 39 Euro kosten wird. Werde ich wohl bestellen.
Morgen soll es aber nur über Online-Verlängerung /-Bestellung angeboten werden.

Naja werden wir noch sehen wenn ich inner 2202 Hotline erst mal auf mein Recht bestehe...


----------



## Zanza (15. Juni 2010)

Wie ist es für die Kunden die schon einen haben müssen die warten oder bekommen die auch am 24 ihr neues Handy, damals von 3G auf 3G S habe ich 2 Wochen warten müssen. Die neuen Kunden Verträge hatten Vorrang


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. Juni 2010)

Ich nehme mal an das kommt darauf an ob du deinen Vertrag verlängern kannst oder nicht?!


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Juni 2010)

Apple iPhone - Tarife | Telekom


----------



## fuddles (15. Juni 2010)

Eine Bevorzugung ( ob Neu oder Vertragverl. ) findet nicht statt. Es ist eher so das von Händler zu Händler unterschiedliche Mengen geliefert werden, was ja auch bei 3GS so war. Online und Offline heißt es wohl wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst  Deswegen kann man ja seit heute vorbestellen.


----------



## robsta (15. Juni 2010)

in Frankreich kostet es ohne Vertrag nur 739,00 €


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Juni 2010)

Man sollte sich kein I-Phone holen, weil man sowas nicht braucht. I-phone ist ne beleidigung für Technik.


----------



## errat1c (15. Juni 2010)

@Veriquitas: Es gibt leider zu viele Apple-Fanatiker...


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Juni 2010)

errat1c schrieb:


> @Veriquitas: Es gibt leider zu viele Apple-Fanatiker...



Ja und dadurch wird es doch gefördert weil Leute die kaum Ahnung von einem Pc haben (die Merheit) die ******** kauft. Es ist mit Bildern auf Saftverpackungen zu vergleichen, umso schöner das Bild umso eher wird es gekauf nur das es Technik ist die auf einem Bildschirm aufblitzt. Ja die Kohle fliesst jetzt aber irgendwann ist es mit Optik vorbei. Und die Bilder verfliegen wie Blätter im Herbstwind.


----------



## zupipo (16. Juni 2010)

Edelstahl und Glas in einem minimalistischem Design - warum macht das kein anderer Hersteller? Was mich an HTC, Samsung, Motorola usw. abstößt, sind die häßlichen dicken Plastikklopse, auch wenn sie mir als Produkt technisch lieber wären.


----------



## Demon (16. Juni 2010)

zupipo schrieb:


> Edelstahl und Glas in einem minimalistischem Design - warum macht das kein anderer Hersteller? Was mich an HTC, Samsung, Motorola usw. abstößt, sind die häßlichen dicken Plastikklopse, auch wenn sie mir als Produkt technisch lieber wären.



wie wärs dann zB mit nem LG Mini? is so gut wie komplett aus aluminium und sieht meiner meinung auch sehr schlicht aus. ich für meinen teil würde natürlich zum hd2 oder zum desire greifen aber solln die von apple mal ihr zeuchs verkaufen so hatt htc und co einen ansporn ihre produkte weiter zu entwickeln und die preise niedrig zu halten.


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

Demon schrieb:


> wie wärs dann zB mit nem LG Mini? is so gut wie komplett aus aluminium und sieht meiner meinung auch sehr schlicht aus.



richtig, und genau deswegen würde ich mir nicht das neue iphone sondern das Lg GD880 mini kaufen^^ es sieht wirklich gut & schlicht aus, hat einen geilen touchscreen und kommt mit zahlreichen social-network-apps daher. kostet aber nur 280, ohne vertrag.


----------



## zupipo (16. Juni 2010)

Stimmt, das LG hat in seiner Preisklasse ein gutes Design!


----------



## Rotax (16. Juni 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...igation/105533-iphone-4-preise-offiziell.html


----------



## Xsaver* (17. Juni 2010)

> Ja und dadurch wird es doch gefördert weil Leute die kaum Ahnung von einem Pc haben (die Merheit) die ******** kauft. Es ist mit Bildern auf Saftverpackungen zu vergleichen, umso schöner das Bild umso eher wird es gekauf nur das es Technik ist die auf einem Bildschirm aufblitzt. Ja die Kohle fliesst jetzt aber irgendwann ist es mit Optik vorbei. Und die Bilder verfliegen wie Blätter im Herbstwind.



Also ich bin Wirtschaftsinformatiker... und kann dadurch nicht nachvollziehen wie man so einen stuß schreiben kann, also wirklich. Ich bin weiß Gott kein Apple Jünger allerdings lässt sich nicht bestreiten das Apple viel moderne Technik (weiter-)entwickelt hat und tut, dazu als Verweis auf Multi Touch Technik die bisher kein anderer Anbieter am Markt so optimiert anbietet, also bevor man solch völlig an der validität vorbei gestoßenen Aussagen trifft: wenigstens googlen... oder bleib bei HTC und seine wir ehrlich: HTC ist Müll ...


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

naja, "müll" ist das htc auch nicht. 
was aber unanfechtbar ist, ist dass apple einfach eine qualität bei der verarbeitung, design & Leistung vereint anbietet wie man sie sonst eigentlich nirgendwo findet, und tja das hat eben seinen preis.


----------



## fuddles (17. Juni 2010)

zupipo schrieb:


> Edelstahl und Glas in einem minimalistischem Design - warum macht das kein anderer Hersteller? Was mich an HTC, Samsung, Motorola usw. abstößt, sind die häßlichen dicken Plastikklopse, auch wenn sie mir als Produkt technisch lieber wären.



Man merkt das du dich am Handymarkt nicht besonders auskennst 



Demon schrieb:


> wie wärs dann zB mit nem LG Mini? is so gut wie  komplett aus aluminium und sieht meiner meinung auch sehr schlicht aus.  ich für meinen teil würde natürlich zum hd2 oder zum desire greifen aber  solln die von apple mal ihr zeuchs verkaufen so hatt htc und co einen  ansporn ihre produkte weiter zu entwickeln und die preise niedrig zu  halten.



*sign*



x-coffee schrieb:


> richtig, und genau deswegen würde ich mir nicht  das neue iphone sondern das Lg GD880 mini kaufen^^ es sieht wirklich gut  & schlicht aus, hat einen geilen touchscreen und kommt mit  zahlreichen social-network-apps daher. kostet aber nur 280, ohne  vertrag.



Zufällig habe ich das LG GD880. Bin positiv überrascht. Hat alle Fehler die damals das LG Arena hatte ausgemerzt.
Bekommst es aber schon ab 250€ ( ich verat besser nicht was es mich gekostet hat^^ Glaubt mir eh keiner )
Wlan ist sehr gut, Browser ist schnell, Verarbeitung perfekt. Ebuddy funzt zb. einwandfrei. Videos sehen genial aus, scharf und knackig. Das einzige Manko ist fehlender AppStore und die kurze Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

verwendet wird das material schon, nur nicht in der güte wie bei apple...


----------



## fuddles (17. Juni 2010)

Xsaver* schrieb:


> Also ich bin Wirtschaftsinformatiker... und kann dadurch nicht nachvollziehen wie man so einen stuß schreiben kann, also wirklich. Ich bin weiß Gott kein Apple Jünger allerdings lässt sich nicht bestreiten das Apple viel moderne Technik (weiter-)entwickelt hat und tut, dazu als Verweis auf Multi Touch Technik die bisher kein anderer Anbieter am Markt so optimiert anbietet, also bevor man solch völlig an der validität vorbei gestoßenen Aussagen trifft: wenigstens googlen... oder bleib bei HTC und seine wir ehrlich: HTC ist Müll ...



Omg. Da bist du ja wirklich vom Fach 

HTC baut seit Jahren excellente Handys. Unteranderem XDA ( o2 ) MDA ( Telekom ) VPA ( Vodafone ) Apple hat einiges bei HTC geklaut, so sieht das nämlich aus. Wenn man keine Hintergründe kennt einfach mal das Mäulchen halten.

Außerdem Apple kocht auch nur mit Wasser  ( Siehe Innovationen ( Werbegülp ) ala: Iphone jetzt mit Videofunktion 



x-coffee schrieb:


> verwendet wird das material schon, nur nicht in  der güte wie bei apple...



Will dich nicht beleidigen aber das ist völliger Humbug. Ich repariere des öfteren auch Iphones. Das ist genauso billiges Plastik innen drin wie bei allen anderen, nix bessere Güte oder Qualität. 
Und außen ist es sowieso noch schlimmer. Man muss sich nur mal ein älteres Iphone anschauen. Akkudeckel hinten und vorne eingrissen vorallem Haarrisse etc.....
http://www.google.de/search?um=1&hl=de&rlz=1G1GGLQ_DEDE321&q=iphone%20haarrisse&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw

Auch gutes Thema: Spaltmaße
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&r...s=1276780313611&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Zufällig habe ich das LG GD880. Bin positiv überrascht. Hat alle Fehler die damals das LG Arena hatte ausgemerzt.
> Bekommst es aber schon ab 250€ ( ich verat besser nicht was es mich gekostet hat^^ Glaubt mir eh keiner )
> Wlan ist sehr gut, Browser ist schnell, Verarbeitung perfekt. Ebuddy funzt zb. einwandfrei. Videos sehen genial aus, scharf und knackig. Das einzige Manko ist fehlender AppStore und die kurze Akkulaufzeit.



jap, auch ich war von dem handy überrascht. wirklich ein tolles ding. 
lass mich raten, 150 euro auf ebay? 



fuddles schrieb:


> Will dich nicht beleidigen aber das ist völliger Humbug. Ich repariere  des öfteren auch Iphones. Das ist genauso billiges Plastik innen drin  wie bei allen anderen, nix bessere Güte oder Qualität.



ich fühle mich nicht beleidigt^^
nun ja, wenn du meinst... aber wieso kaufen dann alle das apple-zeug? muss ja irgendwo herkommen, und auch apple hat mal klein angefangen. ich finde persönlich einfach, dass das iphone stabil läuft, gut aussieht, schnörkellos ist und die qualität stimmt. das merkt man ja schon, wenn man es in der hand hält, es fühlt sich einfach "wertig" an!
das es natürlich ein witz ist, die video-aufnahmefunktion als innovation zu verkaufen, stimmt schon. und dass andere hersteller auch gute geräte verkaufen(stichwort LG880, Motorola Milestone) stimmt auch. aber dass du apple einfach aberkennst dass sie handys bauen können find ich irgendwie doch etwas übertrieben^^


----------



## fuddles (17. Juni 2010)

x-coffee schrieb:


> jap, auch ich war von dem handy überrascht. wirklich ein tolles ding.
> lass mich raten, 150 euro auf ebay?



Nein sorry habe andere Quellen  aber der Preis ist es fast. Noch ein wenig niedriger, allerdings NEU  und NEIN es ist nicht geklaut 

Aber wie kommst du darauf das ich Apple aberkenne das sie keine Handys bauen können? Habe ich mit keinem Wort erwähnt. 
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst dazu: 





> Das ist *genauso* billiges Plastik innen drin *wie bei allen anderen*, nix  bessere Güte oder Qualität.





> Außerdem Apple kocht auch nur mit Wasser


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Nein sorry habe andere Quellen  aber der Preis ist es fast. Noch ein wenig niedriger, allerdings NEU  und NEIN es ist nicht geklaut



weniger als 150 Euro, neu?? 
PN mit der "Quelle" an mich, aber zack zack! 



fuddles schrieb:


> Aber wie kommst du darauf das ich Apple aberkenne das sie keine Handys bauen können? Habe ich mit keinem Wort erwähnt.



naja, auf was wolltest du denn dann anspielen, wenn nicht darauf?

EDIT: eine doppelte Verneinung führt übrigens zum gegenteil von dem was man aussagen möchte.


----------



## Doc_Evil (17. Juni 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja und dadurch wird es doch gefördert weil Leute die kaum Ahnung von einem Pc haben (die Merheit) die ******** kauft. Es ist mit Bildern auf Saftverpackungen zu vergleichen, umso schöner das Bild umso eher wird es gekauf nur das es Technik ist die auf einem Bildschirm aufblitzt. Ja die Kohle fliesst jetzt aber irgendwann ist es mit Optik vorbei. Und die Bilder verfliegen wie Blätter im Herbstwind.


Ansichtssache!
Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden...
- Exchange läuft perfekt
- Citrix läuft
- Teamviewer etc läuft
- ich komme immer und überall an "meine" Server
- Unsere BI Reporting Software läuft
- Drucken über WLan

Und der absolute Pluspunkt ist eindeutig das Display und die Bedienung im Ganzen!
Na klar ist das Ding eigentlich viel zu teuer. Aber bei Autos meckert auch keine Sau


----------



## fuddles (17. Juni 2010)

> Ansichtssache!
> Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden...
> - Exchange läuft perfekt
> - Citrix läuft
> ...



Ich nutze davon zwar nix, aber es sind wenigstens mal konstruktive Beispiele, nicht wie sonst: "ey alla ich schwör ei phone is megaaageil "


----------



## zupipo (17. Juni 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Man merkt das du dich am Handymarkt nicht besonders auskennst



Damit hast Du vollkommen recht. Das LG GD880 kannte ich ja auch nicht. Nur habe ich in der letzten Zeit viele recht dicke Modelle gesehen, die mir einfach zu klobig sind. Und als Material bevorzuge ich Metall und Glas gegenüber Plastik. Das neue iPhone ist mir viel zu teuer, deshalb bedaure ich ja, dass andere Hersteller nur so selten flache und minimalistisch designte Geräte auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## fuddles (17. Juni 2010)

x-coffee schrieb:


> naja, auf was wolltest du denn dann anspielen, wenn nicht darauf?
> 
> EDIT: eine doppelte Verneinung führt übrigens zum gegenteil von dem was man aussagen möchte.



Subtilität ist nicht meine Stärke im schreiben. Meine Prämisse ist es alles so aufzuschreiben wie ich es auch meine.


----------



## Avatarxyz (18. Juni 2010)

Ich finde das iPhone ist einfach zu teuer für das was es bietet. Sorry, aber ohne Vertrag über 1000,- €. Habe erst das htc legend in der Hand gehabt, finde das besser, aber gut, alles ist Ansichtssache. Den ganzen Hype um das iPhone konnte ich sowieso noch nie wirklich verstehen. Naja, wer es sich kaufen will, dem sei es gegönnt, aber mein Ding ist es nicht. Das iPad ist auch so eine Erscheinung, wenn sich so ein Teil schon bei 45 C abschaltet, und bei 35 C auch schon seine Probleme hat. Mensch, wer macht denn sowas, es gibt ja keinen Sommer... Wir haben ja nie über 30 C, und Dachwohnungen sind angenehm kühl.


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. Juni 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ich nutze davon zwar nix, aber es sind wenigstens mal konstruktive Beispiele, nicht wie sonst: "ey alla ich schwör ei phone is megaaageil "


So sieht es aus, aber ich denke das die wenigsten ihr iPhone in dem Umfang nutzen. 
Natürlich habe ich auch Spiele und eine Menge total unnütze Apps drauf.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Xsaver* schrieb:


> Also ich bin Wirtschaftsinformatiker... und kann dadurch nicht nachvollziehen wie man so einen stuß schreiben kann, also wirklich. Ich bin weiß Gott kein Apple Jünger allerdings lässt sich nicht bestreiten das Apple viel moderne Technik (weiter-)entwickelt hat und tut, dazu als Verweis auf Multi Touch Technik die bisher kein anderer Anbieter am Markt so optimiert anbietet, also bevor man solch völlig an der validität vorbei gestoßenen Aussagen trifft: wenigstens googlen... oder bleib bei HTC und seine wir ehrlich: HTC ist Müll ...



Die Produkte von Apple sind schnick schnack die braucht kein Mensch. Multitouch hin oder her..


----------



## Xsaver* (18. Juni 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Omg. Da bist du ja wirklich vom Fach
> 
> HTC baut seit Jahren excellente Handys. Unteranderem XDA ( o2 ) MDA ( Telekom ) VPA ( Vodafone ) Apple hat einiges bei HTC geklaut, so sieht das nämlich aus. Wenn man keine Hintergründe kennt einfach mal das Mäulchen halten.
> 
> ...



Nun das sehe ich und die schlichte Tatsache wer auf was Patente hat aber anders, und zum Thema vom Fach: Ich bin für Anwendungsentwicklung in der Kommunikationstechnologie in mobilen Geräten zuständig... denke ich kann daher durch aus was dazu sagen zumal wir damit noch net besprochen haben bei wem ich konkret arbeite 

Beispiel: Die VIdeofunktion... ein bisher völlig unnötiges und aufgrund der sich erst in den letzten Jahren entwickelnden nötigen Tarife und vorrausgesetzen Funknetze erst heute interessantes Thema - und wieso bisher kein Anbieter außer Apple diese Funktion über den WLan zugang eröffnet hat? 
Gute Frage ... aber ich denke die Antwort steht weiter oben


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

Avatarxyz schrieb:


> Ich finde das iPhone ist einfach zu teuer für das was es bietet. Sorry, aber ohne Vertrag über 1000,- €. Habe erst das htc legend in der Hand gehabt, finde das besser, aber gut, alles ist Ansichtssache. Den ganzen Hype um das iPhone konnte ich sowieso noch nie wirklich verstehen. Naja, wer es sich kaufen will, dem sei es gegönnt, aber mein Ding ist es nicht. Das iPad ist auch so eine Erscheinung, wenn sich so ein Teil schon bei 45 C abschaltet, und bei 35 C auch schon seine Probleme hat. Mensch, wer macht denn sowas, es gibt ja keinen Sommer... Wir haben ja nie über 30 C, und Dachwohnungen sind angenehm kühl.



es gibt eben leute die es mögen und welche die es nicht mögen...

apropos, das iphone kostet ohne vertrag 600 euro. nicht über 1000...


----------



## zupipo (18. Juni 2010)

Wo denn? Jedenfalls nicht in Deutschland. Apple iPhone 4 16GB schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Ist ja auch Wurscht, Apple hat den schuss nicht gehört. Die wollen Leuten erzählen das ihre Produkte wie I-phone und Ipad richtig toll sind, weil man damit Dinge tun kann die niemand braucht. Man kann damit nichts wichtiges machen, das ist nen Spaltenprodukt wofür viel Werbung gemacht wird damit Leute glauben sie brauchen es. Das ist die neue Stufe der technik usw. dabei ist es nichts was es schonmal gab. Nur nicht mit den bildern und Farben, es ist lächerlich.


----------



## Spartaner25 (18. Juni 2010)

Was heisst Schuss nicht gehört?
Neben mir liegt ein Iphone 3gs mit 32gb in schwarz und ich bin glücklich darüber.
Früher hatte ich ein WM-Phone (HTC Touch Diamond 2), jedoch habe ich mich immer darüber geärgert, dass Funktionen nicht dort sind wo man sie erwartet.
Ich hab das Gerät einfach ungerne genutzt, auch weil man schon oft den Stift brauchte, nur um etwas in den Einstellungen zu verändern...
Beim Iphone ist das nicht so, dort ist alles da wo man es braucht und man kann es mit dem Finfer bedienen.
Gut apple ist zwar auch teuer, jedoch auch gut.
Aber das, was die Telekom mit den Preisen macht,ist unverschämt. Aber wozu haben wir die EU ohne Zollgrenzen .


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Wofür brauch man das Gerät ?


----------



## Rotax (18. Juni 2010)

Avatarxyz schrieb:


> Ich finde das iPhone ist einfach zu teuer für das was es bietet. Sorry, aber ohne Vertrag über 1000,- €




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...igation/105533-iphone-4-preise-offiziell.html




Hätte meine News lieber gleich hier posten sollen


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Ja trotzdem zu teuer für etwas, was nur Luxus ist. Es bringt ja nichts...


----------



## Andre123 (19. Juni 2010)

Apple schafft es einfach, einfache und innovativ zu bedienende Produkte zu entwickeln, die rund laufen und schick aussehen - also perfekt für die Gruppe derer, die sich nicht all zu viel mit der Materie des Handys beschäftigen wollen. Andere Handys fordern halt ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit und technische Voraussetzungen um sie optimal betreiben zu können.

Bestes Beispiel hier ist allgemein Android. Dort kann man deutlich mehr am System "herum spielen" als beim Iphone - aber das setzt Interesse & Fähigkeiten voraus. Das Iphone Betriebssystem ist so simpel gestaltet, dass einfach nur der Power Knopf gedrückt werden muss und das Ding rennt wie es rennen soll.

Also meine Divise ist immer: Apple Produkte für "Normalos", die ein Produkt haben wollen, dass sofort gleich gut läuft und kein Feintuning benötigt.

Andere Handys (ich nehme mal Android, da es der direkte Kontrahent ist) benötigen einfach mehr Interesse an der Materie und den Willen, sich mit dem System auseinanderzusetzen. 

Ich hab mein Milestone mittlerweile so gut am Laufen, dass ich nicht eine Eigenschaft des Iphones vermisse - im Gegenteil: Ich mag es einfach der eigene Herr über mein Handy zu sein. Es läuft (mit 2.1) absolut stabil, dank leichten Übertakten extrem flüssig und kann ebenfalls das ach so tolle Multi Touch - von daher fällt mir kein Grund ein, mir eine Zwangsjacke anzuziehen, in dem ich mir ein Appleprodukt hole.


----------



## Riplex (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hab früher auch nichts von Apple gehalten, aber seitdem ich mir damals dann doch das iPhone2G gekauft hatte kommt für mich nichts anderes mehr in Frage.


----------



## riedochs (20. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Vertragskonditionen selbst schon unter alle Sau. 30 Cent / Minute, das sind Steinzeitkonditionen. Für mich fällt das iPhone eh flach, unterstützt kein rSAP und damit für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Fabo (20. Juni 2010)

Obwohl ich mit diesem Trend nicht mitgehe finde ich das neue Iphone garnicht so schlecht. Trodzdem werde ich es mir nicht holen alleine der Preis ist schon viel zu hoch!


----------



## rocc (20. Juni 2010)

Hmm, also um hier auch noch einmal meinen Senf beizumischen:
Das iPhone an sich ist ein schönes, wenn auch ein wenig veraltetes Stück Technik. Sachen wie Videotelefonie gab es schon vorher, nur werden sie von Apple jetzt als die "neuste technische Errungenschaft" präsentiert. Was Apple allerdings kann, ist die schon bestehende Technik um einen nicht unwichtigen Teil zu verbessern. Was die GPU und CPU-Einheit im iPhone leistet und wie flüssig die Bildläufe vonstattengehen ist einzigartig. Ein Freund von mir hat das Samsung Pixon 12. Bekanntlich hat es ja einen 800Mhz-Prozessor. Wie das Teil allerdings nicht vermuten lässt, da das gesamte Menü hakt, die Oberfläche doch eher bescheiden aussieht und der Touchscreen als ein Resistiver mal unter aller sau ist. Das es überhaupt noch als "Touchscreen"-Handy angepriesene Geräte gibt, die nicht über ein kapazitives Displayfeld verfügen halte ich für Volksverdummung. Den Teil den Apple zum iPhone beisteuert, ist ein reibungslos laufendes Betriebssystem, das selten und wenn dann flott beseitigte Macken hat, ein super Display - das ja sehr brilliant sein soll - und eine doch recht gute Hardware; von der 5 MP-Kamera die ja längst nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit ist mal ganz abgesehen. Wieso spart Apple eigentlich am Display das LED-Feature ein? Es würde weitaus mehr Kontraste bringen.

Und an alle iPhone-Hater: Habt ihr schonmal die Spieleleistung eines iPhones mit der einer PSP verglichen? Selbst ein iPod touch hat mittlerweile ein flüssigeres Spieleerlebnis.


----------



## Riplex (21. Juni 2010)

LED wird beim iPhone4 nicht benutzt, weil das Display damit nicht die hohe Pixeldichte schaffen würde. Deswegen setzt Apple auf IPS.


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Juni 2010)

Riplex schrieb:


> LED wird beim iPhone4 nicht benutzt, weil das Display damit nicht die hohe Pixeldichte schaffen würde. Deswegen setzt Apple auf IPS.



Eventuell hat dieser Bericht auf was damit zutun
-klick mich-


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (22. Juni 2010)

hauptsache man kann das ding bald in deutschland zu unter 800eur preisen kaufen
ich habe auch das 2g testen können, seitdem sieht alels andere ziemlich alt aus. es msus alles funktinoieren, egal wenn andere handys bessere hardware haben, mehr funktionen. ich will diese smoothness im menu und bei apps einfach nicht missen. Obwoh ich andere geräte auch interessant finde


----------

